

jMockups Can Now Automatically Create Detailed Specs Of Your Website Mockups - matt1
http://blog.jmockups.com/2011/03/jmockups-can-now-automatically-create-detailed-specs-of-your-website-mockups/

======
hajrice
Great blog post Matt. I've been using jMockups on and off and I really like
it. I'm a designer and it really speeds up the process of iterating through
ideas.

That being said, Matt, it'd be awesome(for you, as marketing material perhaps)
if you could showcase how jMockups helped increase sales/conversion rate of a
certain website that uses your product.

Keep hustling man!

~~~
code_duck
Tools like this are meant to streamline and speed up your design process
rather than specifically increase your sales or conversion rate. One wouldn't
ask that about an IDE, for instance, or a photo editing program.

------
Murkin
Is there something similar that works with Blueprint (or such) ?

This is very _cool_, but Blueprint style col/row instead of absolute positions
will be a bit better.

~~~
matt1
I could implement that if its something more folks are interested in. Maybe
give users the options to specify the 960gs options or Blueprint positioning,
etc.

~~~
patio11
If this works: name your price, I'll pay it.

------
Geee
The jMockups demo crashes my Chrome tab. It's been like this every time I try
it. Chrome beta 10.0.648.151 and Win7. Really odd, crashes normally never
happen.

~~~
matt1
Can you email me so we can troubleshoot? (I don't see a contact email in your
profile.) I'd love to narrow down the cause. matt@jmockups.com

------
bauderjoshua
I like the new feature That you added it really helps out the developers when
they have to develop out the design.

------
chriskelley
This is great stuff Matt. Your continued, _valuable_ iterations of this
product are inspiring! Keep up the good work.

